# Cm?



## Hypersmurf (Oct 20, 2008)

"Going out for a walk"?

-Hyp.


----------



## Xath (Oct 20, 2008)

...what's going on?


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 20, 2008)

I was in the middle of posting when it happened, too.  :fist:  I've been waiting hours to go finish that post.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 20, 2008)

What did you do, Fickle?

-Hyp.


----------



## Klaus (Oct 20, 2008)

Hypersmurf said:


> "Going out for a walk"?
> 
> -Hyp.



Ditto.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 20, 2008)

Upgrading.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 20, 2008)

Morrus said:


> Upgrading.




Any rough estimates on that 'some time', Morrus?

-Hyp.


----------



## evileeyore (Oct 20, 2008)

morrus said:


> upgrading.




eta?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 20, 2008)

Dunno, ran into some issues.  I was expecting an hour, it's been about 3 now.


----------



## Jakar (Oct 20, 2008)

Cool.  It is not just my computer stuffing me around.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Oct 20, 2008)

I posted in Off Topic and happened to think that it was probably my first post here in a year, LOL.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 20, 2008)

It's gonna be a _lot_ longer.  Gonna take me  most of the night I think.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Oct 20, 2008)

I was mega-busy at work today and couldn't log on to catch up on my PbPs... Sorry, Hyp.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 20, 2008)

Morrus said:


> It's gonna be a _lot_ longer.  Gonna take me  most of the night I think.












			
				Queen Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Sorry, Hyp.




Coraline's up after Caine... but LostSoul had only just got back (he PMed me with a question about his action, which I answered) when CM went down.  So you're not actually holding anything up 

-Hyp.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 21, 2008)

So....once again we plunge into the unknown.

-Prays for a successful install-


----------



## Morrus (Oct 21, 2008)

God, this is a nightmare.  I'm winning, slowly, though.  Came up with a way of getting around the issues I was having.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 21, 2008)

Morrus said:


> God, this is a nightmare.  I'm winning, slowly, though.  Came up with a way of getting around the issues I was having.




Hmm, it's up now... did you win?

-Hyp.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 21, 2008)

Kinda.  It's working.  More features missing than I'd wanted, as I had to strip it down to a bare install to make it work.  I'm not gonna dare look at the upgrade thread over there, with it's inevitable laundry list of missing functions, skins, and everything else.

6 hours.  Not all night, luckily.  But 5 1/2 hours longer than it should have taken.  

I really thought we'd lost CM at one point....


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 21, 2008)

Morrus said:


> I really thought we'd lost CM at one point....




You, ah, _did_ take a backup before you started.

... right?

-Hyp.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 21, 2008)

Backup?
Did he do one?

-Hands bsck over the mic to HS- 


Hypersmurf said:


> You, ah, _did_ take a backup before you started.
> 
> ... right?
> 
> -Hyp.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 21, 2008)

Hypersmurf said:


> You, ah, _did_ take a backup before you started.
> 
> ... right?
> 
> -Hyp.




Yup.  And when I went to it, I was rewarded with a page full of database errors...


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 21, 2008)

Errors on the backup itself?
Errors while doing the backup?

Sorry, for the questions.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 21, 2008)

Errors while importing the backup.


----------

